

Ask Steve Wozniak Anything - phenom
http://apple.slashdot.org/story/12/10/01/1527257/ask-steve-wozniak-anything

======
norswap
Steve Wozniak: too hip for reddit.

More seriously, I love the dude. I often wonder what would have become of
Apple if he had played a more central part.

~~~
thenextcorner
maybe not too hip for Reddit, but still an active Slashdotter to this day..!

------
RobotCaleb
I haven't been to Slashdot in years. I'm not sure I ever had an account there.
This format for an AMA style post is much worse than reddit's. I had to click
to expand nearly every first level comment reply.

~~~
usmanity
Same situation here. There's no indication if the reply is from OP or not.

~~~
6ren
his answers <http://slashdot.org/~SteveWoz>

~~~
starpilot
I do the same thing with Reddit AMAs, just look at the comment history of the
OP. 90% of the time you can infer the question or don't need to know it.

~~~
kmfrk
You should use /r/tabled in the future.

------
danso
Here's his answer to how he feels about Apple's ecosystem:
[http://apple.slashdot.org/comments.pl?sid=3156271&cid=41...](http://apple.slashdot.org/comments.pl?sid=3156271&cid=41516111)

His answer is what you'd expect Woz to give...but my favorite bit is what he
writes at the end:

> _I don't have time to get into this far because I'm in the middle of 5
> conference calls today and have a ton of engineering submissions to judge
> for an award and some iPhones to exchange so I'm sorry if things are going
> slowly here on Slashdot._

The man has five conference calls today and other work to do, but he still
takes the time to write detailed answers on Slashdot and he apologizes for not
writing even more. Class act, all the way.

------
thenextcorner
Wozniak is actually answering questions in real time, and appears to take his
time to get back later today!

------
phogster
I really wish slashdot would add the "4 hours ago" format next to the comment
date.

~~~
JackpotDen
While I agree that the "X units ago" can be useful, it starts to get silly in
the "X weeks" to "X years" area, because it stops the granular explanation of
time. It also reminds me of transmetropolitan, where no-one knows the actual
date, and everything is referred to by the time since an event.

